# david's art thread



## lazuli (Jun 12, 2016)

i don't know how to draw



Spoiler: napstaton ex














Spoiler: mettaton moment // napstaton notion
















Spoiler: snas.



















Spoiler: napsterb0t OC













Spoiler: for my friend @alalampone on twitter













Spoiler: big undyne













Spoiler: pixel arts


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 12, 2016)

Your everything has gotten better :^OOOOOO!!


----------



## namiieco (Jun 12, 2016)

Ooh I like your style ^ ^


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 12, 2016)

SO GOOD OMG <3


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 12, 2016)

Jfc your style is AMAZING *drools* 
Do you have tumblr because I feel like I've seen your art somewhere before


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 12, 2016)

You close that artsy mouth of yours, yes you do ;U;


----------



## zeoli (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome back ~


----------



## Seroja (Jun 13, 2016)

oh myyyy everything is so beautiful! your pixel art is sooo perfect <3


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 13, 2016)

;O sure as heck draw a lot better then me D;


----------



## derezzed (Jun 13, 2016)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRAW, you have such amazing work!!
I'm really loving the bold colors and lines. The OCs are also very well designed! and well-drawn, of course ;-]
I would be so excited to see more art from you. All the stuff you posted in the OP honestly blew me away


----------



## chapstick (Jun 13, 2016)

Your napstablooks are adorbs


----------



## Beary (Jun 13, 2016)

> i don't know how to draw



LIES


----------



## lazuli (Jun 14, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Your everything has gotten better :^OOOOOO!!


>:-]



Luckypinch said:


> Jfc your style is AMAZING *drools*
> Do you have tumblr because I feel like I've seen your art somewhere before


it's linked in my signature, but its mettatonmoment. its also possible you've seen it on instagram, reposted without credit because instagram users suck.



derezzed said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRAW, you have such amazing work!!
> I'm really loving the bold colors and lines. The OCs are also very well designed! and well-drawn, of course ;-]
> I would be so excited to see more art from you. All the stuff you posted in the OP honestly blew me away


'i don't know how to draw' is my go-to bio/introduction hahe. its so nice to hear praise for my OCs!! i'm kind of in an art rut, which really sucks as i need to start on my entry for the mettaton fanzine (i'm one of the main artists :'-0) but i'm doing my best to draw everyday.



Beary said:


> LIES



mfw




Spoiler: Napstamom for my friend @Kecl3on's DUMMYTALE AU













Spoiler: UNDERSWAP

















Spoiler: suuuuper scaled down scrapped wip bcos i lost the original


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 14, 2016)

ur underswap stuff is ded (to me atleast, seems to be broken links??)


----------



## lazuli (Jun 15, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> ur underswap stuff is ded (to me atleast, seems to be broken links??)



ooh ya, i fixed it just now


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 15, 2016)

Mettaton said:


> ooh ya, i fixed it just now


Gud stuff mang!!


----------



## mintellect (Jun 15, 2016)

tHIS IS GREAT WOW


----------



## lazuli (Jun 16, 2016)

more and more old stuff



Spoiler: Madstabot design by @Chiibambi on twitter













Spoiler: MTT and Muffet sketch

















Spoiler: Lapissed Lazool i drew very recently


----------



## lazuli (Jul 21, 2016)

_binch you thought_
i'm busy with stuff and stuff so i've not been able to draw much

as you can tell i have 0 patience/will to do proper lineart and colouring so this is it


Spoiler: gay robots



















not anywhere ready to open a shop here again (dunno if people would even be interested????) but uhhh
my laptop got run over and the screen is busted so. Lol


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

YES i would be interested  //throws tbt at ur face


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll be hype if you opened a shop again


----------



## lazuli (Jul 31, 2016)

hey guys i don't know how to fukcing draw


Spoiler: not even trying with spoiler titles anymore


----------



## lazuli (Sep 5, 2016)

Spoiler: napsterbot













Spoiler: porl













Spoiler: ntt//mtt











also hey i was in the mtt fanzine (i'm david.exe/dvdexe) (its a free pdf check it)

==

uUHUhhuOH should i do a shop already i don't know if there's enough interest or like, anything


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2016)

Shop would be cool


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 5, 2016)

WHY can I not see this art everyone is hype about?? The links are broken.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 5, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> WHY can I not see this art everyone is hype about?? The links are broken.



ooo the image host is down, i'll fix it when i get home but there's some stuff on wysp


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 5, 2016)

Mettaton said:


> ooo the image host is down, i'll fix it when i get home but there's some stuff on wysp



Yep...you can't draw...confirmed!


LOL...jk!

I love them! I see you drew Pearl...have you drawn any of the other peeps? I keep telling my kids that I am gonna email the writers to add Emerald...cuz that's my birthstone and I am offended! But really, Garnet's my fave in the show!


----------



## lazuli (Sep 7, 2016)

OK fixed the image links and removed stuff that sucked/lost forever
i'll get started on shop pricing stuff    soon




Spoiler: mtt zine













Spoiler: reporterton


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2016)

Mettaton said:


> i'll get started on shop pricing stuff soon


Hopefully you don't get spammed this time tbh.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2016)

Spoiler: tw gore? its photoshop flowey


----------



## wassop (Sep 30, 2016)

aAAaaa i love how crisp and clean the lineart and coloring is ;;


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2016)

gonna go fill my ass with leaves


----------



## lazuli (Oct 14, 2016)

Spoiler: und?atale undyne designs























dia de muertos


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh my goooosh!!!! soo good!! So good coloring and shapes are perfect <3


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 14, 2016)

you're soo good!!!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 7, 2016)

Spoiler: SOY GAY













Spoiler: gemcrust chalcedony













Spoiler: napsterBEE













Spoiler: sunmoon trainer













Spoiler: egg!













Spoiler: frog man @ hypogo











also,
► TH art commissions


----------



## derezzed (Dec 8, 2016)

ahhhh WOW THAT UPDATE IS FILLED WITH SO MUCH AMAZING WORK.
I love everything about [this]!! The eyes!! The expression!!
And haha there was a pretty huge lack of good customization options in S/M imo but [this trainer] still managed to look stylish anyway... that's so commendable.


----------



## Orieii (Dec 8, 2016)

Your art is fab <3


----------



## lazuli (Jan 18, 2017)

Spoiler: 2016 art summary













Spoiler: bappy babooli













Spoiler: nacre + tahitian pearl













Spoiler: stebonnie













Spoiler: mask island kids













Spoiler: chalcedony













Spoiler: chibis


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2017)

check out the new username y'all




Spoiler: taako's good out here













Spoiler: gemcrust's ice and my blue zircon fusion, blue aragonite













Spoiler: lapis lazuli and blue zircon fusion, chalcanthite


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice works like always!! My dude!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 19, 2017)

My eyes stay glued to your work, I love your style! And your pixel art is fabbbbbbb.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2017)

Hyoshido said:


> Nice works like always!! My dude!


>:}



Stepheroo said:


> My eyes stay glued to your work, I love your style! And your pixel art is fabbbbbbb.


i really should do more pixel art then !


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 20, 2017)

lazuli said:


> i really should do more pixel art then !



Yesssssss you should, but only if you enjoy doing it and it isn't tedious. I would throw my bells at you if you did pixel art in your commission thread and I think others would too? I'm not sure how popular pixel is compared to more traditional (I use traditional loosely, not meaning merely non-digital) art. I just love pixelated stuff, like 8-bit and all that. I think it's great!

(and omfg Sans with the hotdog "eyy how you doin" i'm dead.)


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Yesssssss you should, but only if you enjoy doing it and it isn't tedious. I would throw my bells at you if you did pixel art in your commission thread and I think others would too? I'm not sure how popular pixel is compared to more traditional (I use traditional loosely, not meaning merely non-digital) art. I just love pixelated stuff, like 8-bit and all that. I think it's great!
> 
> (and omfg Sans with the hotdog "eyy how you doin" i'm dead.)



i hate smams under tale
doing pixel art is pretty fun and i would add it to my commissions list but i don't have enough examples of it/know how to price it fairly
ehhh i think pixel art is fairly popular-ish here?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 20, 2017)

i love love LOVE your steven universe art!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2017)

lazuli said:


> ehhh i think pixel art is fairly popular-ish here?


Only if you do freebies/cheap commissions, whenever I posted my work, I was lucky enough to see two people give their opinion on my stuff lmao.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 21, 2017)

Hyoshido said:


> Only if you do freebies/cheap commissions, whenever I posted my work, I was lucky enough to see two people give their opinion on my stuff lmao.



weeeelllll i'm not going to do freebies or cheap stuff so Lol
had you tried pixeljoint or some other pixel art site? pixeldailies is a thing on twitter also


----------



## lazuli (Feb 7, 2017)

just chibi's









Spoiler: TBT


----------



## lazuli (Feb 13, 2017)

Spoiler: fusion of nacre and shacklefunk's abalone, mother of pearl













Spoiler: redesign of tahitian pearl













Spoiler: NAPSTER^2


----------



## lazuli (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 15, 2017)

Love the Covellite design you did because I see Sardonyx similarities (ex: the hammer) and I love Sardonyx, even with her laugh. And the Spinel gem you did looks so fun!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 16, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Love the Covellite design you did because I see Sardonyx similarities (ex: the hammer) and I love Sardonyx, even with her laugh. And the Spinel gem you did looks so fun!



zircon's polestaff/swordstaff is similar to pearl's spear so i thought why not :y
spinel also has a smaller version of it that looks more like a whack-a-mole mallet


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 16, 2017)

dude omg I love your art style! It's super clean and aaahh~


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

AHHHH I really like Angel Aura Quartz because I can tell it's the two cuties from DeviantArt that are fusing together go make her (die to the outlines as well on the side). Love it! Also, her colors are fab. And Celestite is so mysterious and cool looking oh goodness.

Really good job! So talented!


----------



## derezzed (Feb 24, 2017)

People can literally always count on you to come up with the coolest gemsonas. I KNOW I DO.
The latest three you've posted look great! I also agree with Stepheroo on Celestite; I'm really liking the mysterious vibe :-o
AND I want to mention the gemsonas you posted last week, too! I am IN LOVE with Tahitian Pearl and Covellite. 
Just good stuff all around :'^]


----------



## lazuli (Feb 25, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> AHHHH I really like Angel Aura Quartz because I can tell it's the two cuties from DeviantArt that are fusing together go make her (die to the outlines as well on the side). Love it! Also, her colors are fab. And Celestite is so mysterious and cool looking oh goodness.
> 
> Really good job! So talented!


thankyou, also angel aura quartz uses he/him pronouns but its okay you didn't know 
i remember when i designed him a few years ago, i was worried about his palette because it's so similar to opal's but hey stuff like that just happens :y
celestite is super cool and quiet, they don't form very often so when they do its business time



derezzed said:


> People can literally always count on you to come up with the coolest gemsonas. I KNOW I DO.
> The latest three you've posted look great! I also agree with Stepheroo on Celestite; I'm really liking the mysterious vibe :-o
> AND I want to mention the gemsonas you posted last week, too! I am IN LOVE with Tahitian Pearl and Covellite.
> Just good stuff all around :'^]


ahh thanks i'm glad people like my gemkids just as much as i do :'D



proper sheet for tahitian pearl:





working on bloodstone + amethyst/citrine designs next, plus i have to finish jeremejevite and neptunite fusions and start on pearl adopt designs and etc etc etc

[EDIT:] oh also these were collab adopts i did with ~miguedoodles (they've all been sold but i'm planning more in the future)


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 25, 2017)

sorry about the pronouns I just always end up assuming since most gems so far in the show have shown preference for she/her I need to break that habit I'm so sorry

AND I SAW TAT ADOPT SHEET WHEN IT WENT UP! My two faves were Tiffany Stome and Cachemirine Garnet. The design are so A++++++ really love it. Ahhhh! I wish some of the designs you make were literally within the series of the show, like they are that high quality.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 25, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> sorry about the pronouns I just always end up assuming since most gems so far in the show have shown preference for she/her I need to break that habit I'm so sorry
> 
> AND I SAW TAT ADOPT SHEET WHEN IT WENT UP! My two faves were Tiffany Stome and Cachemirine Garnet. The design are so A++++++ really love it. Ahhhh! I wish some of the designs you make were literally within the series of the show, like they are that high quality.



its fine really since like you said, all the canon gems use she/her :y
i think my designs are a little too simple actually :0 but still i prefer simple to those crazy detailed gemsonas


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 25, 2017)

lazuli said:


> its fine really since like you said, all the canon gems use she/her :y
> i think my designs are a little too simple actually :0 but still i prefer simple to those crazy detailed gemsonas



I prefer more simple/clean designs too. I think the super detailed stuff should be in their personality/story.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2017)

quartz quartz quartz


----------



## lazuli (Mar 1, 2017)

huh i posted on the 26th but thread says last poster was stepheroo ?? anyways
request/trade with theetis of his + his girlfriend's amethyst and sapphire, and design of their fusion, iolite


----------



## Stepheroo (Mar 1, 2017)

Omg yeah I'm subscribed to this thread and I never got notified that you posted o bathe 26th! Thread notifications have been glitching quite a bit for me lately though.

I LOVE IOLITTEEEEEEEYEYEYEHUEUEEZBSHHSHSS YES


----------



## lazuli (Mar 1, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I LOVE IOLITTEEEEEEEYEYEYEHUEUEEZBSHHSHSS YES



thanks :y not sure if i would've personally chosen iolite as their fusion, if anything i think she'd be the fusion of lapis and sapphire

---

not SU


----------



## lazuli (Mar 8, 2017)

ffffff
usion


----------



## lazuli (Mar 17, 2017)

Spoiler: peri and lazuli fangems













Spoiler: napsterbots
















Spoiler: mirror pixel


----------



## lazuli (Mar 30, 2017)

me: wow i should finish this commission asap
me: does this first (rosewater opal originally designed by DreamyAdoptini)


----------



## lazuli (Apr 2, 2017)

Spoiler: april's fool













Spoiler: white spectrolite (blue zircon + CG pearl)













Spoiler: lapiss and peri

















Spoiler: lapis' pearl has a crush on lazuli

















Spoiler: winza sapphire designed by xombiejunky[img



https://img42.com/YdpY4+[/img]





Spoiler: chalcedony + her perl













Spoiler: endgame peri


----------



## Astarte (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, all of these look great ^^


----------



## lazuli (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: honey calcite













Spoiler: rosie













Spoiler: rose quartz













Spoiler: lapis pearl













Spoiler: scapolite













Spoiler: geneva ruby













Spoiler: ametrine











rosie originally designed by M4GM4R3 'o'


----------



## lazuli (May 2, 2017)




----------

